# LED Squirrel Nest Flasher



## jwcrim (Mar 20, 2007)

I am looking to build some narrow probes with LEDs built-in that are capable of high output flashing.

The application is to insert these probes thru small holes drilled in the sheetrock into dark inaccessible areas - causing intermittent, erratic light flashes that will annoy and discourage intruding nocturnal visitors like flying squirrels etc.

The brighter the flashing the better. I.m hoping for some advice as to the existence of anything like this or failing that, some advice about building some up.


----------



## LowBat (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmmm.... all those flashing LEDs could give the nest a disco ambiance, and you may end up with more unusual squirrel problems.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 20, 2007)

This is the funniest LED related post I have ever seen. :laughing:


----------



## Sigman (Mar 21, 2007)

jwcrim said:


> I am looking to build some narrow probes with LEDs built-in that are capable of high output flashing....


Sorry jw, I'm sure you're serious & actually I'm curious about the results...HOWEVER...

I read the first sentence & had a flashback to the time I was abducted by aliens. Once in the spaceship.....uh, errrrr - nevermind!  :tinfoil:


----------



## orionlion82 (Mar 26, 2007)

just blast the stereo for a few days.


----------



## MarNav1 (Mar 26, 2007)

Can I Email that picture to somebody? Or would that break the rules?


----------



## photorob (Mar 26, 2007)

Sounds like someone needs to buy a bb gun


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 27, 2007)

disco duck


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 27, 2007)

fireworks? :tinfoil:


----------

